# nvidia quadro k620 dual monitors



## Paul.shankar23 (May 9, 2016)

Hello Everyone,
I want to connect my two lg 25um65 p monitors with nvidia quadro. quadro k620 has two ports 1 x DP and 2 x DVI... i can easily connect one monitor by DP Cable but for 2nd monitor i am using vga cable with DVI Converter to attach.... but 2nd monitor is still black... im restarting it...but useless.... in nvidia settings it is showing 2 monitors (1. LG Electronics LG Ultrawide, 2. Digital Display)

PC Configuration...
Processor - i7 6th gen. 
Motherboard : Gigabytes H170M-D3H
Ram : 32GB
Graphics Card : NVIDIA QUADRO K620


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Did you enable the second monitor in Windows or in the NVidia Control Panel? Extended is the option you probably want.

Aside from that make sure the monitor is set to the correct input, VGA in your case. 

You can also verify the monitor itself works but switching it over to the DisplayPort cable.


----------



## Paul.shankar23 (May 9, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> Did you enable the second monitor in Windows or in the NVidia Control Panel? Extended is the option you probably want.
> 
> Aside from that make sure the monitor is set to the correct input, VGA in your case.
> 
> You can also verify the monitor itself works but switching it over to the DisplayPort cable.


Yes i did that too... i extended it several times but no result... someone told me that i should update nvidia driver.. i updated that but still not working. one more thing when i am connecting card DVI to Monitor DVI by VGA...its automatically switching it to HDMI 1...but no signal again.... 
cant understand what is the problem... should i buy DVI cable... ?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can buy a DVI cable if the monitor has a DVI input. 

HDMI 1 is not the correct input, have you manually tried changing it to VGA?

Have you tested the non-working monitor in place of the working monitor?


----------



## Paul.shankar23 (May 9, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> You can buy a DVI cable if the monitor has a DVI input.
> 
> HDMI 1 is not the correct input, have you manually tried changing it to VGA?
> 
> Have you tested the non-working monitor in place of the working monitor?


nope i didnt try to changing it VGA.... and yes i tested non working monitor... when i place it... it works... 
I think i should buy DVI cable and check it again....can you prefer me one...?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Pretty much any DVI cable is as good as the next, find the cheapest one locally and buy it.


----------

